
Getting your C++ to the Web with Node.js - ingve
http://blog.scottfrees.com/getting-your-c-to-the-web-with-node-js
======
nice_byte
If you're feeling adventurous and don't mind the performance penalty, I guess
you could try compiling the C++ source into asm.js with Emscripten for the
added bonus of having it work in modern browsers.

~~~
panic
The simplicity and ease of use of C++ combined with the blazing performance of
JavaScript. Truly the best of both worlds!

~~~
such_a_casual
The real answer is to reprogram the whole thing in JavaScript. C++ just
doesn't have the amazing frameworks that make JavaScript a developer's dream.
I have even heard rumors that if you use the right ones, JavaScript becomes a
programming language!

~~~
therein
What's next, a turing complete Javascript?

We'll all get downvoted if someone misses the sarcasm. :)

------
vvanders
Kinda surprised there's not a mention of emscripten in the options.

~~~
nice_byte
I guess Emscripten is the less reliable route. I think one can't reasonably
expect any C++ code to be readily compileable with emscripten with no
modifications whatsoever

~~~
kartan
We are using Emscripten for compiling C++ to to Javascript and use it on the
browser. And it works well. So at this moment we can use the same code base
for Android(JNI)/iOS/Facebook. It works perfectly well. Why do you think that
it is not reliable?

~~~
nice_byte
I assume you wrote your code while keeping in mind that it will be compiled by
ES. But we're talking about porting legacy code. ES may be reliable, but you
have to have the source code for _all_ of your dependencies and not rely on
platform-specific functions at all.

~~~
azakai
In general there is no need to write code in mind for compiling with
Emscripten. The codebase just needs to be reasonably portable C++ or C. For
example, if the codebase runs on both x86 desktop and ARM Android, then it
will almost certainly run properly using Emscripten.

For APIs, you also need to use something portable and standard, like SDL for
example.

------
Ace17
So I have this big chunk of legacy C++ code, I don't want to rewrite it,
because it's a huge horrible mess and I don't have the source code of all its
dependencies anyway. So I'm gonna compile it to native code and run it as a
CGI. What could possibly go wrong?

